# Herts and Essex Children's Diabetes Support Group quiz night



## Becca (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all

As part of a Diabetes UK local voluntary group we are having a quiz on the 9th May 2009 to fundraise for the children's group (Herts and Essex Children's Diabetes Support Group)

Tickets are ?5, bring your own food and drink, and everyone is welcome (as long as you are over 16!) 

If you are interested in coming along and joining us for an entertaining evening with raffle and prizes as well please contact me and i can give you further details of where it is to be held and times.

Many thanks

Becca
(Secretary to the group)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello

Fancy meeting you here 

Wish I could come, sounds fun.   Its contact that weekend though


----------

